# DIY, Acoustical panels



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

So I've been dong a lot of reading, research and looking at different styles of acoustical panels. 
Well I got tired of looking and reading so I decided to jump in and build something. I built a couple of panels that span the corners in the front of my room. And then I built some tri-corner panels. Both sets of panels have a pine wood frame with 4" of Roxul and black felt fabric. I don't have both tri-corner panels wrapped just yet. I hope to have the other one wrapped tomorrow and I'm going to hang both of them on the front wall. I recently bought 30 yards of black felt soooo yeah, I'm just getting started. 

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Construction.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Tri-corner traps construction.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

4" of Roxul 60.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Completed tri-corner panel


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

soundcrazy100 said:


> Completed tri-corner panel


those panels looks very nice!!


did you already install them? did you have an improvement?

Regards


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

alfa-74 said:


> those panels looks very nice!!
> 
> 
> did you already install them? did you have an improvement?
> ...


Thanks. 
Haven't installed them yet. I need to go buy some hardware to hang them.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Just an update. I installed the tri-corner traps last night and what a pain. I've never hung anything in a corner like that before but after a lot of trial and error I finally got it just right. 

I'm going to start working on all the panel frames for the side walls this weekend.......something about building stuff is a great stress reliever for me.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello

I have a question, what are the dimensions of your corner traps?

Regards


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

alfa-74 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question, what are the dimensions of your corner traps?
> 
> Regards


Here you go. you just need to cut 3 pieces all the same. I went with these dimensions so that they will fit above the doors in the rear corners of my room. I could of went bigger in the front of the room but I wanted them to all be the same size for aesthetic reasons. You could always go bigger or smaller.

I used a standard 1x6 board......so the width is 5.5" and the thickness it .75"


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!!

I think i will build them also for my ht room

Best regards


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

soundcrazy100 said:


> something about building stuff is a great stress reliever for me.


I know that feeling! So how did you mount them in the end? I can't really think of a good way, off the top of my head. Have you noticed an improvement in the sound since you put them up? They look very nice, by the way.


----------



## soundcrazy100 (May 30, 2014)

Owen Bartley said:


> I know that feeling! So how did you mount them in the end? I can't really think of a good way, off the top of my head. Have you noticed an improvement in the sound since you put them up? They look very nice, by the way.



Its hard to say if they made an improvement or not but it seems to sound better to me. My goal is to treat all the walls with panels so I'm hoping once I'm finish it will all payoff. I've been looking around trying to find Roxul locally so I don't have to pay the crazy shipping fees but it looks like I'll just have to bite the bullet and order some more from ATS.

So to mount them with these items (items used to hang one panel)
2 threaded eyelets
1 threaded hook
wire (cut to length)
spring (had a lot of trial and error. took awhile to find the correct length and strength)
18" long zip tie.....they had lengths up to 36"!! I didn't know that.

I would of preferred the eyelets to be located a little closer to the top of the trap but it didn't work with my spring. I had to located the eyelets, wire and spring lower to create more tension on the spring.

So I looped the zip tie on the hook that's screwed into the wall and then pull the zip tie tight. This was a little tricky with my hands behind the trap but that's what the spring is for. It allows me to tighten the zip tie and then remove your hands and let the spring pull the trap up into the corner.

Hope this make sense......I'm in a bit of a hurry so if you have any question just let me know.

sorry for the really really bad picture but its the only one I took. This was to remind me what I did when it comes time to hang the rear tri-corner traps.


----------

